# Mimosa Tree



## 5TR-Apiary (May 6, 2003)

We have Mimosa all over our farm and I have yet to see honeybees working them.. Bumbles, Jackets, sweatbees, flys and thousands of Hummers but no honeybee. I would be interested in seeing if anyone else has observered the honey bee on one of my favorite "trash" trees...


----------



## pancho (Nov 5, 2001)

my girls are working the mimosa.
http://home.earthlink.net/~boosegumps/ 
p.s. how does the page look its my first try!



[This message has been edited by pancho (edited May 29, 2004).]


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

Page looks great, thanks for the info too!

Looks like they're getting pollen from the flowers, I wonder about nectar too


----------



## pancho (Nov 5, 2001)

They are getting nectar and pollen.
The pollen you can see on the ends of the hairs of the flower the nectar is coming from a central spike in the middle of the flower that is similar to a honeysuckle bloom only half to a third of the size.


----------



## 5TR-Apiary (May 6, 2003)

Beautiful pictures.. Wonder why I never see the bees on my Mimsoa?? What time of day was your picture (morning,afternoon, evening)?? Maybe that's my problem...


----------



## pancho (Nov 5, 2001)

in the morning only nothing after lunch

[This message has been edited by pancho (edited May 29, 2004).]

[This message has been edited by pancho (edited May 29, 2004).]


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Mimosa is a name like Creeping Charlie, or Mock Orange. One hundred different people might be talking about one hundred different plants. Around here, Mimosa is an Acacia.


----------



## K.A Pogge (Apr 10, 2004)

Cool. I was wondering the same thing as they are starting to bloom around here too. Great photos, btw, thanks for posting them. And I love the pic of your "helpers".









kathy


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

The tree in the photo is an Albizia julibrissintrue. 

A tree with similar leaves (compound pinnate) is the Acacia dealbata (Silver wattle), with its attractive glaucous to silvey leaves and bright yellow flowers. The dealbata species is erroneously known as "mimosa" in some areas where it is cultivated. The leaves of the two are similar but the true 'mimosa' is from the albizia genus.

Family: Leguminosae
Genus: Albizia 
Species: Julibrissin
Pronunciation: al-BIZ-zee-uh joo-lih-BRISS-in
Common name(s): 'Alba' Mimosa Tree, `Alba' Silktree


The Acacia's also belonging to 
Family: Leguminosae
SubFamily: Mimosoideae 
Genus: Acacia


----------



## hobbee (Oct 19, 2003)

Is that the tree with the heavinly perfume smell ?


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Hobbee: Yes, I do believe so. We have scads of these trees around my neck of the woods, but none to speak of in the immediate proximity.

My wife and I are considering transplanting a couple nearby to see what we get(great for Hummers and Bumblers), but I'm still unsure if the girls would work them. 

I can only suppose they would since we don't have acres of clover, crown vetch, or massive amounts of other typical honey crops within a 2 mile radius.


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2004)

We have lots of mimosa in our area blooming now. I have seen only one honeybee on the blooms, I will look in AM. I have only looked in evening.
I have one mimosa that should be a record for size. Most of our mimosa are short lived, but we have one that is huge, about 32 years old.


----------



## Ronnie Elliott (Mar 24, 2004)

My 85-year old neighbor tells me that the girls are really working his trees. He can here the buzz from so many working.


----------



## cphilip (May 25, 2006)

I believe mine have been working them but I have not caught them at it. The main grove of trees is about a 1/2 mile away. There was some kind of big flow the last month and a half and this was one thing that really stuck out like a sore thumb that they could have worked. And... if it is a big part of what they were getting then, the Honey is excellent.


----------



## jaydee (Oct 12, 2004)

I checked in the AM, lots of buzzing but all I could find was bumble bees.


----------

